# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام > الأوســـــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــار >  ما هي في نظرك الأسس السليمة لزواج ناجح؟؟؟

## الاء

انا برائي طبعا كل واحد يحكي عن رائيه الخاص اول اساس وهو انو يكون الازواج سواء كان الشاب او الفتاة ممن يخافون الله ويتمتعون بدين وخلق 

كما(قال الحديث الشريف من جاءكم من ترضون دينه وخلقه فزوجوه)

تاني اساس هو القناعة التامة يعني لما يكون اي شخص مقتنع بالطرف التاني اكيد رح يقيده في الحياة ويكونوا جنبا لجنب في تحديات الحياة 

والاساس التالت هو الاحترام والثقة المتبادلة 

وهنالك بعض الاشياء الثانوية هي ضرورية ولكن ليست اساسية كالحب الذي غالبا ما ياتي بعد الزواج اذا توفرت فيه الاساسيات الي حكيت عنها 

والمال انه ضروري ولكن ليس اساسي لان الرزاق هو الله يعطي وياخذ كما يشاء 

وفي حديث شريف يقول رسول الله (خذوهم فقراء يرزقهم االله )



أنتوا شو رأيكم ؟؟؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

نقطه مهمه, من رأيي تقارب المستوى التعليمي بين الطرفين مهم جدا.

----------


## الاء

*طيب شو رايك بلعمر  بين الطرفين؟؟ والسبب  ...؟؟

لازم يكون الرجل ئد عمر المرأه  أو ئريب منها  ؟؟؟ 

او لازم الرجل اكبر من المرأه  ؟؟

او أصغر منها؟؟*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *طيب شو رايك بلعمر  بين الطرفين؟؟ والسبب  ...؟؟
> 
> لازم يكون الرجل ئد عمر المرأه  أو ئريب منها  ؟؟؟ 
> 
> او لازم الرجل اكبر من المرأه  ؟؟
> 
> او أصغر منها؟؟*


هو بصراحه مشكلة العمر مشكله, انا برأيي الخاص انه يكون الرجل اكبر من المرأه بفارق5 سنين كحد ادنى و 10 سنين كحد اعلى, هيك بكون الفرق مثالي.. يعني بين 5-10

لكن في الوقت الحالي و دخول قصص الحب قبل الزواج وانتهائها بالزواج بتوقع الموضوع بحاجه لتفكير خصوصا اذا كان في الجامعه ومن فئه ذات عمر واحد لانه افراد العمر الواحد من رأيي مش حتى يعملوا اسره لا.. الشب و البنت في الجامعه(نفس العمر* مجرد افراد بتنافسوا على درجات و مقاعد وعلاقاتهم على الاغلب مصالح مشتركه.

----------


## الاء

وانا رأيه من رايك لازم يكون اكبر منها 15 سنه بحس أنه بتحس البنت بلأمان وأنها بعدها (( صغيره ودلوعه  ))  ((  بمززح  ))

وغير هكيك انه الرجل باله طووووويل  وبقدر يتحمل البنت ويتحمل كل تصرفاتها ((  يعني يكون اكبير منها بستوعبها اكتر ))

بس ادا كان من عمرها ممكن أنه ما يتحمل ويعصب بسرعه  

بس انا ماما بتضل تحكيلي أنه العمر المناسب  5 سنوات 

بس يمكن انا لأني بحب بابا  عشان هيك بدي واحد كبير زيه عشان يدللني متل ابوووي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> وانا رأيه من رايك لازم يكون اكبر منها 15 سنه بحس أنه بتحس البنت بلأمان وأنها بعدها (( صغيره ودلوعه  ))  ((  بمززح  ))
> 
> وغير هكيك انه الرجل باله طووووويل  وبقدر يتحمل البنت ويتحمل كل تصرفاتها ((  يعني يكون اكبير منها بستوعبها اكتر ))
> 
> بس ادا كان من عمرها ممكن أنه ما يتحمل ويعصب بسرعه  
> 
> بس انا ماما بتضل تحكيلي أنه العمر المناسب  5 سنوات 
> 
> بس يمكن انا لأني بحب بابا  عشان هيك بدي واحد كبير زيه عشان يدللني متل ابوووي


بس كل شي زياده مضر, يعني ممكن اذا كان الفرق كبير يطلع الزلمه مريض وبدل ما يدلعك تبلشي فيه لاخر يوم بحياته,, يعني اهم شي الاعتدال  وخير الامور اوسطها

----------


## زهره التوليب

ياجماعه الزواج مسؤوليه وواجبات وامانه نحاسب عليها امام رب العالمين ...يعني مابصير نفكر بالدلع والقصص هاي..مش هاد الهدف من الزواج ومابصير نختار او نحكم على اساس هذه الامور
لي عوده للتعليق على الموضوع
شكرا الاء

----------


## ajluni top

[align=center]للأسف في هذه الايام صار الزواج مثل بيعة الفجل

أهم شي عند ابو العروس صار المصاري و الجاه
وبطلنا نسأل عن الخلق و الدين

و برأي انجح الوسائل للزواج الناجح يجب أن تكون المعاير الدينيه و الاخلاقية هي الاولى
ومن ثم ننظر في باقي الاسس من وضع مادي و تعليمي و عقل راكب عالثاني
يعني وافق شن طبقه

وشو بدك احلى من أنك تتجوز وحده دينيه و خلوقة و متعلمة و معها مصاري

يعني كاملة مكملة 

والله يوفق الجميع[/align]

----------


## الاء

ما انا بعدين اقتنعت بحكي ماما

----------


## الاء

> ياجماعه الزواج مسؤوليه وواجبات وامانه نحاسب عليها امام رب العالمين ...يعني مابصير نفكر بالدلع والقصص هاي..مش هاد الهدف من الزواج ومابصير نختار او نحكم على اساس هذه الامورلي عوده للتعليق على الموضوع
> شكرا الاء




زهره شكلك فهمتي غلط  ((  بس هاد  جزء   من اشي كبير  )))

يعني مولهدرجه أنه شخص عاقل يفكر بهاد الاشي وبس
(( الدلع و القصص  هاي ))

----------


## الاء

> [align=center]للأسف في هذه الايام صار الزواج مثل بيعة الفجل
> 
> أهم شي عند ابو العروس صار المصاري و الجاه
> وبطلنا نسأل عن الخلق و الدين
> 
> و برأي انجح الوسائل للزواج الناجح يجب أن تكون المعاير الدينيه و الاخلاقية هي الاولى
> ومن ثم ننظر في باقي الاسس من وضع مادي و تعليمي و عقل راكب عالثاني
> يعني وافق شن طبقه
> 
> ...



صح كلامك ميه بلميه  

والله يهدي الجميع

----------


## ajluni top

> صح كلامك ميه بلميه  
> 
> والله يهدي الجميع


آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

و يجوز كل مسكين مثلي

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ما في اسس سليمة ولا شي وكل هاي نظريات ما الها دخل .... اثناء الحياة الزوجية تنتهي وتذهب هباءا  لانه في هناك تفاصيل اعمق من هذه هي التي يقوم على اساسها التفاهم بين الزوجين

القصة بتنتهي باسلوب حياة بتبعه الرجل ويكون بناسب المرأة او العكس

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> وانا رأيه من رايك لازم يكون اكبر منها 15 سنه بحس أنه بتحس البنت بلأمان وأنها بعدها (( صغيره ودلوعه  ))  ((  بمززح  ))
> 
> وغير هكيك انه الرجل باله طووووويل  وبقدر يتحمل البنت ويتحمل كل تصرفاتها ((  يعني يكون اكبير منها بستوعبها اكتر ))
> 
> بس ادا كان من عمرها ممكن أنه ما يتحمل ويعصب بسرعه  
> 
> بس انا ماما بتضل تحكيلي أنه العمر المناسب  5 سنوات 
> 
> بس يمكن انا لأني بحب بابا  عشان هيك بدي واحد كبير زيه عشان يدللني متل ابوووي


شووووووووووووووووو
15 سنة
شو بدي اتجوز بنت اربيها عايدي........ :Db465236ff: 
لا 15 مبالغة فيها.......
نحسبها
سن الزواج المنيح 27
27-15=12
12 سنة بنت لساتها بتاكل مصاص وبتعيط لما امها ما تاخذها عالسوق
وبتعيط عالبطاطا المقلية

يعني طولي بالك 15 كتيير
ولو عكسناها

سن زواج المرأة المناسب
22 او 23
22+15=37 سنة

37 سنة تقريبا ميت ..يعني باقيلو ساعتين ويموت..

لا لا 15 كتير

احسن شي زي ماقال عمار من 5 لل10 لو بكون 5 احسن شي 

وما عندي تعليق غبر عالعمر اما الامور التانية بخلي النقاش فيها الكم...

شكرا

----------


## M7MD

> *طيب شو رايك بلعمر  بين الطرفين؟؟ والسبب  ...؟؟
> 
> لازم يكون الرجل ئد عمر المرأه  أو ئريب منها  ؟؟؟ 
> 
> او لازم الرجل اكبر من المرأه  ؟؟
> 
> او أصغر منها؟؟*


العمر مو شرط أساسي في الزواج ليكون ناجح أو لأ

يعني ممكن تكون المرأة أكبر من الرجل و يكون رواج ناجح 

أو تكون أصغر منه بكتير ممكن اأصغر بعشرين أو أربعين سنه و يكون زواجهم ناجح

أكيد في دلائل كتيرة في مجتمعنا الحاضر 

و كمان خلينا نتطلع على زوجات الرسول عليه السلام

أول شي زواجة من السيدة خديجة و كانت اكبر منه بخمسة عشر سنه تقريبا

ثاني شي زواجة من السيدة عائشة وكانت أصغر منه بواحد و اربعبين عاما 

هل كان زواج ناجح ؟؟ طبعا وبلا شك 



مشكورة على الموضوع يا الاء

----------


## الاء

*بس العمر اله دخل بزواج ((  يعني لازم يكون تقارب بلافكار عشان يقدروا يتفاهموا ))

والعمر المناسب 5 او 10 سنوات 
  وانا من راييه أنه الاسس السلمه للزواج (( رضا الطرفين ))

وبعدين انا راح احكي عن البنت بشكل عام ((  لو البنت حاطه ببالها  تعيش وتتفاهم راح تعيش وتتفاهم ))

واذا مو حاطه ببالها هيك ((( بعمرها ما بتعيش ولا بترتاح )))*

----------


## M7MD

> *بس العمر اله دخل بزواج ((  يعني لازم يكون تقارب بلافكار عشان يقدروا يتفاهموا ))
> 
> والعمر المناسب 5 او 10 سنوات 
>   وانا من راييه أنه الاسس السلمه للزواج (( رضا الطرفين ))
> 
> وبعدين انا راح احكي عن البنت بشكل عام ((  لو البنت حاطه ببالها  تعيش وتتفاهم راح تعيش وتتفاهم ))
> 
> واذا مو حاطه ببالها هيك ((( بعمرها ما بتعيش ولا بترتاح )))*


يعني العمر ما اله دخل 

و كمان الشغلة مش بتقارب الأعمار حتى يكون تقارب افكار لأنه الأفكار ما دخلها بالعمر

ما عمرك سمعت واحد عقلة صغير .. المقصود أنه تفكيرة صغير كمان 

أنا ضد الاقوال الشائعة اللي بتلزم بهاد الحكي

----------


## الاء

> يعني العمر ما اله دخل 
> 
> و كمان الشغلة مش بتقارب الأعمار حتى يكون تقارب افكار لأنه الأفكار ما دخلها بالعمر
> 
> ما عمرك سمعت واحد عقلة صغير .. المقصود أنه تفكيرة صغير كمان 
> 
> أنا ضد الاقوال الشائعة اللي بتلزم بهاد الحكي





انا يا محمد مو جايبه الحكي عن العمر وعن الافكار من عندي  ((  تجربه ناس  )) اكبر مني ومنك أنه لازم في تقارب بلعمر والافكار عشان يقدروا يتفاهموا

----------


## M7MD

> انا يا محمد مو جايبه الحكي عن العمر وعن الافكار من عندي  ((  تجربه ناس  )) اكبر مني ومنك أنه لازم في تقارب بلعمر والافكار عشان يقدروا يتفاهموا


الواحد لازم يوخذ بتجارب الناس

بس كمان لازم نعرف أصلا كيف كانو يفكروا الناس قبل ما يتزوجوا ؟ ؟ 

يعني اكيد ممكن يكونوا فكروا غلط 

و مشان هيك ما قدروا يوصلوا افكارهم لبعض

----------


## الاء

*صح كل واحد يوخد من تحارب غيريه**  الناجحه **
بما أنه تجاربهم وحياتهم ناجحه ((  يعني هاد دليل على أن افكارهم  كانت سليمه ))*

----------


## Angle whisper

هلأ العمر كتير مهم, بس في اشيا بأهميه العمر ويمكن اكتر كمان, التفاهم الثقافي و الاجتماعي و المادي و الأخلاق والدين , كلهم بأدوا لزواج ناجح اذا اجتمعوا, فاذا اجتمعت هادي الاشيا سوا بس كان فرق العمر اشوي كبير مثلا اكتر من 10 سنين, ممكن وقتها البنت اتفكر فيه !!!

----------


## الاء

> هلأ العمر كتير مهم, بأهميبس في اشيا ه العمر ويمكن اكتر كمان, التفاالمادي و الأخلاق والدينهم الثقافي و الاجتماعي و  , كلهم بأدوا لزواج ناجح اذا اجتمعوا, فاذا اجتمعت هادي الاشيا سوا بس كان فرق العمر اشوي كبير مثلا اكتر من 10 سنين, ممكن وقتها البنت اتفكر فيه !!!



مشكووره للمروه  والكلام السليم

----------


## M7MD

> هلأ العمر كتير مهم, بس في اشيا بأهميه العمر ويمكن اكتر كمان, التفاهم الثقافي و الاجتماعي و المادي و الأخلاق والدين , كلهم بأدوا لزواج ناجح اذا اجتمعوا, فاذا اجتمعت هادي الاشيا سوا بس كان فرق العمر اشوي كبير مثلا اكتر من 10 سنين, ممكن وقتها البنت اتفكر فيه !!!


الزواج هو عبارة عن توافق بين شخصين 

و هو الشيء الوحيد اللي بنقدر نحكم من خلالة على نجاح أو فشل العلاقة الزوجية

يعني العمر أو المستوى المادي أو الاجتماعي أو غيرهم تعتبر مؤثرات على نجاح الزواج

----------


## Angle whisper

> الزواج هو عبارة عن توافق بين شخصين 
> 
> و هو الشيء الوحيد اللي بنقدر نحكم من خلالة على نجاح أو فشل العلاقة الزوجية
> 
> يعني العمر أو المستوى المادي أو الاجتماعي أو غيرهم تعتبر مؤثرات على نجاح الزواج


هلأ اكيد التوافق مهم بس ما انت ابتحكي انهم مؤثرات :SnipeR (30): !! هلأ اكيد الزوجين شو ماكانو متفاهمين بس هادي الاشيا مش موجوده بينهم مارح يتكلل هدا الزواج بالنجاح او انه الحب الي بينهم يستمر, لانه اذا ما اجت المشاكل من بينهم, اكيد رح تجي من اهلم

----------


## M7MD

> هلأ اكيد التوافق مهم بس ما انت ابتحكي انهم مؤثرات!! هلأ اكيد الزوجين شو ماكانو متفاهمين بس هادي الاشيا مش موجوده بينهم مارح يتكلل هدا الزواج بالنجاح او انه الحب الي بينهم يستمر, لانه اذا ما اجت المشاكل من بينهم, اكيد رح تجي من اهلم


مؤثرات نعم 

بس المؤثرا ممكن نتفاداها دايما و نفكر بحل ألها و تقبل هيك أمور قبل الزواج أصلا 

و ها الأشي ممكن يكون انه واضح يعني ما رح يخافوا الزوجين منه لأنه رح يفهموا بعض بهيك أمور

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة M7MD
					

الزواج هو عبارة عن توافق بين شخصين 

و هو الشيء الوحيد اللي بنقدر نحكم من خلالة على نجاح أو فشل العلاقة الزوجية

يعني العمر أو المستوى المادي أو الاجتماعي أو غيرهم تعتبر مؤثرات على نجاح الزواج



انا معك انها مؤثرات مهمة على نجاح الزواج ... والتفاهم هو اساس نجاح الزواج 

لكن بفضل انه يكون الفرق في العمر من 3 - 5 سنوات مش اكثر ... 

مشكورة الاء على الطرح الرائع_

----------


## saousana

[align=center]نقاش جميل جدا 
انا رأيي انه الفرق في العمر لازم يكون من 5-7 سنين هيك بيكون مناسب كثير 
ضروري يكون توافق في المستوى الاجتماعي والثقافي والتعليمي 
واهم اشي توافق الافكار والتفاهم على العيش المشترك [/align]

----------


## M7MD

> [align=center]نقاش جميل جدا 
> انا رأيي انه الفرق في العمر لازم يكون من 5-7 سنين هيك بيكون مناسب كثير 
> ضروري يكون توافق في المستوى الاجتماعي والثقافي والتعليمي 
> واهم اشي توافق الافكار والتفاهم على العيش المشترك [/align]


موضوع العمر بصير رأي شخصي مو موضوع عام بنحكم علية على كل الأوقات و الظروف و المجتمعات 

صح ولا لأ ؟

----------


## saousana

> موضوع العمر بصير رأي شخصي مو موضوع عام بنحكم علية على كل الأوقات و الظروف و المجتمعات 
> 
> صح ولا لأ ؟


صحيح بس يعني بحكم مجتمعنا دايما بتكون البنت اوعى شوي من الشب اللي في عمرها 
ولذلك انه البنت تتزوج شب من عمرها بتكون شغلة صعبة شوي وانت ادرى 
فرق العمر مهم كثير بنظري لانه التوافق الفكري شيء مهم

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					



صحيح بس يعني بحكم مجتمعنا دايما بتكون البنت اوعى شوي من الشب اللي في عمرها 
ولذلك انه البنت تتزوج شب من عمرها بتكون شغلة صعبة شوي وانت ادرى 
فرق العمر مهم كثير بنظري لانه التوافق الفكري شيء مهم


 لا سوسن انا مش معك ... فرق العمر مطلوب مش لانه البنت اوعى من الشب الي بسنها ...  لكن من المعروف ان المرأة بتهرم قبل الرجل .. وحتى تظل حلوة بعين جوزها بياخذها اصغر منه بكم سنة  

لكن برجع بقول هاي كلها مؤثرات ... الحب والتفاهم يلغي كلي هاي الاعتبارات بنظري على الاقل_

----------


## saousana

> _ 
> 
>  لا سوسن انا مش معك ... فرق العمر مطلوب مش لانه البنت اوعى من الشب الي بسنها ...  لكن من المعروف ان المرأة بتهرم قبل الرجل .. وحتى تظل حلوة بعين جوزها بياخذها اصغر منه بكم سنة  
> 
> لكن برجع بقول هاي كلها مؤثرات ... الحب والتفاهم يلغي كلي هاي الاعتبارات بنظري على الاقل_


انا معك فيها كمان 
بس هاد لا ينفي السبب اللي حكيته يعني انه قصة اوعى وتحمل المسؤولية بالاضافة لموضوع الهرف 
هاي حقيقة علمية لا مهرب منها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> صحيح بس يعني بحكم مجتمعنا دايما بتكون البنت اوعى شوي من الشب اللي في عمرها 
> ولذلك انه البنت تتزوج شب من عمرها بتكون شغلة صعبة شوي وانت ادرى 
> فرق العمر مهم كثير بنظري لانه التوافق الفكري شيء مهم


يا حراااااام وينكوا يا شباب شوفوا سوسن شو بتقول

سوسن القصة انه البنت بتكبر قبل الشاب وببين فيها علامات الكبر قبل الشاب عشان هيك بنفضل بنات اصغر منا بالعمر بعدين ما في اوعى ومش اوعى لانه البنت بمجتمعنا بس تتزوج بتدخل تحت جناح زوجها وبتعيش بكنفه وهو اللي بعطيها خبرته بالحياة مش العكس :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## غسان

> انا معك فيها كمان 
> بس هاد لا ينفي السبب اللي حكيته يعني انه قصة اوعى وتحمل المسؤولية بالاضافة لموضوع الهرف 
> هاي حقيقة علمية لا مهرب منها


 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## saousana

> يا حراااااام وينكوا يا شباب شوفوا سوسن شو بتقول
> 
> سوسن القصة انه البنت بتكبر قبل الشاب وببين فيها علامات الكبر قبل الشاب عشان هيك بنفضل بنات اصغر منا بالعمر بعدين ما في اوعى ومش اوعى لانه البنت بمجتمعنا بس تتزوج بتدخل تحت جناح زوجها وبتعيش بكنفه وهو اللي بعطيها خبرته بالحياة مش العكس


لا صدقني انه البنت بتكون عندها قدرة على تحمل المسؤولية اكثر 
بعدين بدي اقنعك فيها من حياتنا العادية 
انك تحكي بنت تزوجت وعمرها 20 عادي ومنتهى العادي لانه هاد سن مناسب 
بتكون البنت فيه قادرة على تحمل مسؤولية بيت واولاد وكل شيء
اما انك تحكي شب تجوز عمره 20 اول اشي بتحكيه ييييي لسه صغير وطايش 
وما عنده قدرة على تحمل المسؤولية 
وانا مستعدة اناقشك

----------


## M7MD

> لا صدقني انه البنت بتكون عندها قدرة على تحمل المسؤولية اكثر 
> بعدين بدي اقنعك فيها من حياتنا العادية 
> انك تحكي بنت تزوجت وعمرها 20 عادي ومنتهى العادي لانه هاد سن مناسب 
> بتكون البنت فيه قادرة على تحمل مسؤولية بيت واولاد وكل شيء
> اما انك تحكي شب تجوز عمره 20 اول اشي بتحكيه ييييي لسه صغير وطايش 
> وما عنده قدرة على تحمل المسؤولية 
> وانا مستعدة اناقشك


انا مستعد أناقشك كمان

البنت ما عندها القدرة الكاملة  على تحمل المسؤلية الكاملة لكنها اقدر من الرجل على التحمل

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> لا صدقني انه البنت بتكون عندها قدرة على تحمل المسؤولية اكثر 
> بعدين بدي اقنعك فيها من حياتنا العادية 
> انك تحكي بنت تزوجت وعمرها 20 عادي ومنتهى العادي لانه هاد سن مناسب 
> بتكون البنت فيه قادرة على تحمل مسؤولية بيت واولاد وكل شيء
> اما انك تحكي شب تجوز عمره 20 اول اشي بتحكيه ييييي لسه صغير وطايش 
> وما عنده قدرة على تحمل المسؤولية 
> وانا مستعدة اناقشك


بس ياسوسن هذا الحكي بنحكى وانا معك بس ليش بنحكى... اولا المعروف عنا انه البنت لما تقطع حاجز ال27 وعشرين بصير فرص زواجها تقل وبقولوا عنها كبرت بينما الشب السن المناسب لزواجه هو ال27 .... السبب انه الشاب هو المسؤوول الاول عن الزواج يعني زي ما بقولوا بوجه المدفع ... يعني هو المسؤول عن تكاليف ونفقات وتبعات الزواج عشان هيك مين بتلاقي شاب بهالايام معى فلوس يتحمل كل هالتكاليف عشان يجيب ست الحسن اللي بدها تدفعه اموال قارون وانتي شايفه شلون مجتمعنا صار يتاجر بالزواج ... وعشان ابينلك صحة حكيي انا الي صاحب ابو من اكبر اغنياء التجار وعندهم محلات سجاد بالهبل وهسه هو متزوج وعمره 21 سنة ..لكن البنت لما يكون عمرها 20 سنة سنها بكون مناسب للزواج ليش لانها غير مسؤولة عن شي 

ولا تنسي حديث الرسول (ص) قال : يا معشر الشباب من استطاع منكم الباءة فليتزوج... من دون ما يحدد سن

----------


## saousana

> انا مستعد أناقشك كمان
> 
> البنت ما عندها القدرة على تحمل المسؤلية الكاملة لكنها اقدر من الرجل على التحمل


انا معك بالفعل في اشياء كثير البنت ممكن تكون غير قادرة على تحمل مسؤوليتها 
بس اكثر قدرة وكفاءة على تحمل المسؤولية من الشب اللي في عمرها 
وعندها القدرة كمان على التوفيق بين عملها او دراستها والبيت في حين هاي المهمة مستحيلة عند اغلبية الرجال

----------


## غسان

> بس ياسوسن هذا الحكي بنحكى وانا معك بس ليش بنحكى... اولا المعروف عنا انه البنت لما تقطع حاجز ال27 وعشرين بصير فرص زواجها تقل وبقولوا عنها كبرت بينما الشب السن المناسب لزواجه هو ال27 .... السبب انه الشاب هو المسؤوول الاول عن الزواج يعني زي ما بقولوا بوجه المدفع ... يعني هو المسؤول عن تكاليف ونفقات وتبعات الزواج عشان هيك مين بتلاقي شاب بهالايام معى فلوس يتحمل كل هالتكاليف عشان يجيب ست الحسن اللي بدها تدفعه اموال قارون وانتي شايفه شلون مجتمعنا صار يتاجر بالزواج ... وعشان ابينلك صحة حكيي انا الي صاحب ابو من اكبر اغنياء التجار وعندهم محلات سجاد بالهبل وهسه هو متزوج وعمره 21 سنة ..لكن البنت لما يكون عمرها 20 سنة سنها بكون مناسب للزواج ليش لانها غير مسؤولة عن شي 
> 
> ولا تنسي حديث الرسول (ص) قال : يا معشر الشباب من استطاع منكم الباءة فليتزوج... من دون ما يحدد سن


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

> بس ياسوسن هذا الحكي بنحكى وانا معك بس ليش بنحكى... اولا المعروف عنا انه البنت لما تقطع حاجز ال27 وعشرين بصير فرص زواجها تقل وبقولوا عنها كبرت بينما الشب السن المناسب لزواجه هو ال27 .... السبب انه الشاب هو المسؤوول الاول عن الزواج يعني زي ما بقولوا بوجه المدفع ... يعني هو المسؤول عن تكاليف ونفقات وتبعات الزواج عشان هيك مين بتلاقي شاب بهالايام معى فلوس يتحمل كل هالتكاليف عشان يجيب ست الحسن اللي بدها تدفعه اموال قارون وانتي شايفه شلون مجتمعنا صار يتاجر بالزواج ... وعشان ابينلك صحة حكيي انا الي صاحب ابو من اكبر اغنياء التجار وعندهم محلات سجاد بالهبل وهسه هو متزوج وعمره 21 سنة ..لكن البنت لما يكون عمرها 20 سنة سنها بكون مناسب للزواج ليش لانها غير مسؤولة عن شي 
> 
> ولا تنسي حديث الرسول (ص) قال : يا معشر الشباب من استطاع منكم الباءة فليتزوج... من دون ما يحدد سن


يعني كلامك ما عارض كلامي ابدا 
بالعكس كمله  
يعني قلة من الشباب ممكن يكون اباهتهم عندهم القدرة انهم يزوجوهم بسن العشرين 
وانت نفسك ما رح تقتنع انه هاد قادر يتحمل مسؤولية بسنه 
اما انه البنت غير مسؤولة عن شي فهاد غير صحيح 
لانه مسؤولية البيت والاولاد اللي رح تتحملها اصعب من اي شغل ، واسأل امك عن هيك 
وانا بتوقع البنت لما توصل عمر العشرين بيكون عندها قدرة تدير اكبر بيت تقدر الصحيح من الامور ، هذا طبعا بالاستعانة بخبرات اللي رح يكون شريك حياتها واللي بتوقع انه يكون اكبر منها ، لانه بتكون افاقه في الحياة اوسع واكبر.

----------


## عُبادة

اولا بالنسبة للعمر:
لازم يكون الزوج اكبر من الزوجة ب5 إلى 10 سنين 
الاسباب:مشان يكون هو اوعى من الفتاة لانه هو إلي رح يدير الحياة طبعا ما ننسى دور الزوجة بس لازم يكون ربان واحد للسفينة.
وطبعا اذا بزيد الفرق عن 10 سنين رح يكون فرق فكري و قلي شاسع ورح يكون كل واحد من جيل والتفاهم رح يكون شبه مستحيل


وبالنسبة للراحة :
إذا الزوجين ناويين يرتاحوا بيرتاحوا ولو كانوا ميتين من الجوع والمرأة اذا بدها تكون مرتاحة بترتراح وبتريح البيت كله لانه هذه شغلة نفسية وما إلها علاقة بشي ثاني

وبالنسبة لقصة الحب قبل الزاوج:فشوفوا اكثر حلات الحب قبل الزواج فاشلة وما بتدوم كثير وانجح حالات الزاوج هي الزاوج التقليدي

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					



يعني كلامك ما عارض كلامي ابدا 
بالعكس كمله  
يعني قلة من الشباب ممكن يكون اباهتهم عندهم القدرة انهم يزوجوهم بسن العشرين 
وانت نفسك ما رح تقتنع انه هاد قادر يتحمل مسؤولية بسنه 
اما انه البنت غير مسؤولة عن شي فهاد غير صحيح 
لانه مسؤولية البيت والاولاد اللي رح تتحملها اصعب من اي شغل ، واسأل امك عن هيك 
وانا بتوقع البنت لما توصل عمر العشرين بيكون عندها قدرة تدير اكبر بيت تقدر الصحيح من الامور ، هذا طبعا بالاستعانة بخبرات اللي رح يكون شريك حياتها واللي بتوقع انه يكون اكبر منها ، لانه بتكون افاقه في الحياة اوسع واكبر.


لا لا....  كلام احمد واضح ومعناه انه الرجل من يتحمل المسؤولية .. اكيد مسؤولية الزوجة كبيرة في بيتها ولكنها ليست اكبر من مسؤولية الزوج .._

----------


## saousana

> _
> 
> لا لا....  كلام احمد واضح ومعناه انه الرجل من يتحمل المسؤولية .. اكيد مسؤولية الزوجة كبيرة في بيتها ولكنها ليست اكبر من مسؤولية الزوج .._


وضحلي معنى اكبر ؟؟؟

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> يعني كلامك ما عارض كلامي ابدا 
> بالعكس كمله  
> يعني قلة من الشباب ممكن يكون اباهتهم عندهم القدرة انهم يزوجوهم بسن العشرين 
> وانت نفسك ما رح تقتنع انه هاد قادر يتحمل مسؤولية بسنه 
> اما انه البنت غير مسؤولة عن شي فهاد غير صحيح 
> لانه مسؤولية البيت والاولاد اللي رح تتحملها اصعب من اي شغل ، واسأل امك عن هيك 
> وانا بتوقع البنت لما توصل عمر العشرين بيكون عندها قدرة تدير اكبر بيت تقدر الصحيح من الامور ، هذا طبعا بالاستعانة بخبرات اللي رح يكون شريك حياتها واللي بتوقع انه يكون اكبر منها ، لانه بتكون افاقه في الحياة اوسع واكبر.




برأيي 

البنت في سن العشرين ..... لديها نضج يؤهلها للزواج وهذا سبب كافي للزواج

الشاب في سن العشرين.... لديه نضج كافي يؤهله للزواج ولكن هذا سبب غير كافي للزواج لأنه بحاجةلدعم مادي بجانب النضج على عكس الفتاة الذي يستثنى هذا الشرط من عندها

----------


## M7MD

> _
> 
> لا لا....  كلام احمد واضح ومعناه انه الرجل من يتحمل المسؤولية .. اكيد مسؤولية الزوجة كبيرة في بيتها ولكنها ليست اكبر من مسؤولية الزوج .._


مزبوط هاد الحكي

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					



وضحلي معنى اكبر ؟؟؟



المقصود انه سبب تأخر سن الزواج عند الرجل تحمله لتبعات الزواج ومسؤولياته بشكل كامل .. هوه الي رح يجيب البيت وتكاليف العرس و الذهب والاثاث وغيره ... 

وسبب تقدم سن الزواج للبنت انه ما بتتحمل اي مسؤولية من الي ذكرتهم  الا في حالات نادرة ..  

ولما حكى احمد عن الشب الي معاه مصاري ... تجوز على ال21 لانه كل الامور الي ذكرتها كانت متوفرة 

الموضوع مش انه البنت اوعى من الشب .._

----------


## M7MD

> برأيي 
> 
> البنت في سن العشرين ..... لديها نضج يؤهلها للزواج وهذا سبب كافي للزواج
> 
> الشاب في سن العشرين.... لديه نضج كافي يؤهله للزواج ولكن هذا سبب غير كافي للزواج لأنه بحاجةلدعم مادي بجانب النضج على عكس الفتاة الذي يستثنى هذا الشرط من عندها


ليش أكبر دليل الشب زمان ما كان يلاقي متل هاي الصعوبات من تكاليف و بيت و حفلات و و و و و و و و و ..

----------


## saousana

> برأيي 
> 
> البنت في سن العشرين ..... لديها نضج يؤهلها للزواج وهذا سبب كافي للزواج
> 
> الشاب في سن العشرين.... لديه نضج كافي يؤهله للزواج ولكن هذا سبب غير كافي للزواج لأنه بحاجةلدعم مادي بجانب النضج على عكس الفتاة الذي يستثنى هذا الشرط من عندها


ممكن الجانب المادي عامل مهم بس هاد ما بينفي كلامي 
فرق العمر مهم ... وصدقني انه في شباب بعمر العشرين لسه مش محددين اهدافهم في الحياة
بعكس البنات بتكون راسمة مسار معين لحياتها .. ممكن بنظر البعض تافه او ما اله قيمة بس قدرتها على التخطيط وتحمل المسؤولية اكبر

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]ان اجيت متأخر على الموضوع :Db465236ff: 

بس بدي احكي انو اهم شي البنت تكون محترمه و اخلاقها رفيعه و بمعنى اخر يكون كيانها الداخلي(نفسها)طيب 

و يا ريت تقبلوني طرف بالمناقشة مع اني متأخر شوي...شوي مش كثير :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## saousana

> _
> 
> 
> المقصود انه سبب تأخر سن الزواج عند الرجل تحمله لتبعات الزواج ومسؤولياته بشكل كامل .. هوه الي رح يجيب البيت وتكاليف العرس و الذهب والاثاث وغيره ... 
> 
> وسبب تقدم سن الزواج للبنت انه ما بتتحمل اي مسؤولية من الي ذكرتهم  الا في حالات نادرة ..  
> 
> ولما حكى احمد عن الشب الي معاه مصاري ... تجوز على ال21 لانه كل الامور الي ذكرتها كانت متوفرة 
> 
> الموضوع مش انه البنت اوعى من الشب .._


ما كان موضوع تأخر سن الزواج .. بس هاي الاسباب حقيقة وموجودة 
بس كمان في نفس الوقت في ناس كثير معهم مصاري وما بيزوجوا اولادهم في هيك عمر ، لانهم اكتر ناس دراية على انه المسؤولية احيانا ممكن تكون اكبر 
صحيح مسؤولية قبل الزواج كبيرة والله يعنكم انتو الشباب عليها 
بس المسؤولية اللي بعدها اهم واكبر وبحاجة لتحضير ودراية ووعي 
والبنت بالغالب بتكون اوعى

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					



ممكن الجانب المادي عامل مهم بس هاد ما بينفي كلامي 
فرق العمر مهم ... وصدقني انه في شباب بعمر العشرين لسه مش محددين اهدافهم في الحياة
بعكس البنات بتكون راسمة مسار معين لحياتها .. ممكن بنظر البعض تافه او ما اله قيمة بس قدرتها على التخطيط وتحمل المسؤولية اكبر 


برأيي القدرة على التخطيط وتحمل المسؤولية تختلف من شخص لشخص وليس من جنس لجنس ... 

هاي كلها مواهب وقدرات فردية قد يمتلكها الشاب او الفتاة_

----------


## M7MD

> ممكن الجانب المادي عامل مهم بس هاد ما بينفي كلامي 
> فرق العمر مهم ... وصدقني انه في شباب بعمر العشرين لسه مش محددين اهدافهم في الحياة
> بعكس البنات بتكون راسمة مسار معين لحياتها .. ممكن بنظر البعض تافه او ما اله قيمة بس قدرتها على التخطيط وتحمل المسؤولية اكبر


العامل المادي هو أساس الكلام 

و كتير شباب متزجين و اعمارهم أقل من 20 سنه و انا بعرف كتير شباب متزوجين بهيك عمر و عايشن حياه منيحة

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> _
> 
> 
> المقصود انه سبب تأخر سن الزواج عند الرجل تحمله لتبعات الزواج ومسؤولياته بشكل كامل .. هوه الي رح يجيب البيت وتكاليف العرس و الذهب والاثاث وغيره ... 
> 
> وسبب تقدم سن الزواج للبنت انه ما بتتحمل اي مسؤولية من الي ذكرتهم  الا في حالات نادرة ..  
> 
> ولما حكى احمد عن الشب الي معاه مصاري ... تجوز على ال21 لانه كل الامور الي ذكرتها كانت متوفرة 
> 
> الموضوع مش انه البنت اوعى من الشب .._


هذا هو قصدي

مشكوور للتوضيح

----------


## saousana

> العامل المادي هو أساس الكلام 
> 
> و كتير شباب متزجين و اعمارهم أقل من 20 سنه و انا بعرف كتير شباب متزوجين بهيك عمر و عايشن حياه منيحة


ما بعرف شو المقصود بالناجحة 
بس يعني واحد اقل من عشرين سنة شو ممكن يكون عنده قدرة على ترباية ابناء وجيل ثاني من بعده 
و الشغلة اللي بيشتغلها تعيشهم حياة كريمة اذا كان مش مكمل تعليمه 
او البابا بيصرف عليه ؟؟ هاد الشي بقلل من احترامه قدام زوجته واولاده 
وبعدين الباب اللي بده يصرف عليه ما رح يدومله طول العمر 
وهيك ما بنقدر نعتبرها تجربة ناجحة ونعممها على الكل .
بعدني مصرة انه فرق العمر مهم

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					



ما كان موضوع تأخر سن الزواج .. بس هاي الاسباب حقيقة وموجودة 
بس كمان في نفس الوقت في ناس كثير معهم مصاري وما بيزوجوا اولادهم في هيك عمر ، لانهم اكتر ناس دراية على انه المسؤولية احيانا ممكن تكون اكبر 
صحيح مسؤولية قبل الزواج كبيرة والله يعنكم انتو الشباب عليها 
بس المسؤولية اللي بعدها اهم واكبر وبحاجة لتحضير ودراية ووعي 
والبنت بالغالب بتكون اوعى 


قد تكون مسؤوليتها اكبر ولكن هذا لايعني انها تمتلك قدرة اكبر على تحمل المسؤولية ... 
زي ما حكيتلك الموضوع فردي و يعتمد على الشخص نفسه مش على جنسه ... هاذ رأيي  ... نقاش  جميل جدا مشكورين جميعا_

----------


## الاء

مشكوورين على المشاره لحلووه

----------


## saousana

> _
> 
> قد تكون مسؤوليتها اكبر ولكن هذا لايعني انها تمتلك قدرة اكبر على تحمل المسؤولية ... 
> زي ما حكيتلك الموضوع فردي و يعتمد على الشخص نفسه مش على جنسه ... هاذ رأيي  ... نقاش  جميل جدا مشكورين جميعا_


ممكن يا غسان انت بتحكي بحكم شخصيتك واللي ممكن تكون بتختلف عن شخصيات الشباب بشكل عام 
انا بدي اسألك وانت على ابواب العشرين ، احكيلي كم واحد من اصحابك او الشباب اللي بتعرفهم بجيلك " ولنفرض انه العامل المادي متوفر " قادر انه يفتح بيت ويتحمل مسؤوليته اسبوع كامل ؟ وبده ينسى على كل الاشياء اللي بيعملها هلا مثلا الطلعات والسهرات ، وبده يلتزم بكل المناسبات الاجتماعية والزيارات ، ومسؤول عن كل اشي في البيت من الفه إل يائه ؟

----------


## M7MD

> ما بعرف شو المقصود بالناجحة 
> بس يعني واحد اقل من عشرين سنة شو ممكن يكون عنده قدرة على ترباية ابناء وجيل ثاني من بعده 
> و الشغلة اللي بيشتغلها تعيشهم حياة كريمة اذا كان مش مكمل تعليمه 
> او البابا بيصرف عليه ؟؟ هاد الشي بقلل من احترامه قدام زوجته واولاده 
> وبعدين الباب اللي بده يصرف عليه ما رح يدومله طول العمر 
> وهيك ما بنقدر نعتبرها تجربة ناجحة ونعممها على الكل .
> بعدني مصرة انه فرق العمر مهم


انا مشوش هلأ مش رح أناقش 
انت بتنافضي بكلامك يعني الشغلة صارت موضوع مادي مش موضوع فكري او تحمل مسؤولية

----------


## saousana

> انا مشوش هلأ مش رح أناقش 
> انت بتنافضي بكلامك يعني الشغلة صارت موضوع مادي مش موضوع فكري او تحمل مسؤولية


لاحظ اني سألت عن فكره قبل المادة سألتك ممكن يربي جيل ثاني وشو الخبرات اللي عنده ؟
وبعدين موضوع المادة انتوا اللي اصريتوا على ادخاله في النقاش .. انا ما ناقضت حالي

----------


## M7MD

> ممكن يا غسان انت بتحكي بحكم شخصيتك واللي ممكن تكون بتختلف عن شخصيات الشباب بشكل عام 
> انا بدي اسألك وانت على ابواب العشرين ، احكيلي كم واحد من اصحابك او الشباب اللي بتعرفهم بجيلك " ولنفرض انه العامل المادي متوفر " قادر انه يفتح بيت ويتحمل مسؤوليته اسبوع كامل ؟ وبده ينسى على كل الاشياء اللي بيعملها هلا مثلا الطلعات والسهرات ، وبده يلتزم بكل المناسبات الاجتماعية والزيارات ، ومسؤول عن كل اشي في البيت من الفه إل يائه ؟


أنا كنت رح أخطب و انا في سن ال22 
بس ما صار نصيب

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ما بعرف شو المقصود بالناجحة 
> بس يعني واحد اقل من عشرين سنة شو ممكن يكون عنده قدرة على ترباية ابناء وجيل ثاني من بعده 
> و الشغلة اللي بيشتغلها تعيشهم حياة كريمة اذا كان مش مكمل تعليمه 
> او البابا بيصرف عليه ؟؟ هاد الشي بقلل من احترامه قدام زوجته واولاده 
> وبعدين الباب اللي بده يصرف عليه ما رح يدومله طول العمر 
> وهيك ما بنقدر نعتبرها تجربة ناجحة ونعممها على الكل .
> بعدني مصرة انه فرق العمر مهم


معاكِ بكل شي

بس انا بشوف انه لو تكون اعمار الزوجين متشابهه او متقاربه 

و ذلك من اجل التوافق الفكري بين الزوجين

----------


## الاء

> معاكِ بكل شي
> 
> بس انا بشوف انه لو تكون اعمار الزوجين متشابهه او متقاربه 
> 
> و ذلك من اجل التوافق الفكري بين الزوجين





صح كلامك لازم يكون في تقارب بل افكار

وبعدين الماده مهمه بزواج

----------


## M7MD

> لاحظ اني سألت عن فكره قبل المادة سألتك ممكن يربي جيل ثاني وشو الخبرات اللي عنده ؟
> وبعدين موضوع المادة انتوا اللي اصريتوا على ادخاله في النقاش .. انا ما ناقضت حالي


احنا ممكن بدخل هاد الموضوع كسلاح

ممكن يكون سلاح قاتل مش لصالحنا الموضوع الاهم أنه مقدار التفاهم و الاحترا بين الطرفين خصوصا الزوجة تجاة الزوج

----------


## M7MD

> صح كلامك لازم يكون في تقارب بل افكار
> 
> وبعدين الماده مهمه بزواج




اها

تقارب الافكار 

مش تقارب الاعمار

----------


## saousana

> معاكِ بكل شي
> 
> بس انا بشوف انه لو تكون اعمار الزوجين متشابهه او متقاربه 
> 
> و ذلك من اجل التوافق الفكري بين الزوجين


التوافق الفكري ممكن يحصل ويكون موجود مع اختلاف الاعمار 
متقاربة يعني نفس العمر ؟؟ جيال ؟ 




> صح كلامك لازم يكون في تقارب بل افكار
> 
> وبعدين الماده مهمه بزواج


المادة طبعا مهمة واللي بيحكي هيك بيكون كلام فلسفة ومثالي 
بس مهمة بعد ما تحقق الشروط الاهم ، الاخلاق والدين ..........................

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> ممكن يا غسان انت بتحكي بحكم شخصيتك واللي ممكن تكون بتختلف عن شخصيات الشباب بشكل عام 
> انا بدي اسألك وانت على ابواب العشرين ، احكيلي كم واحد من اصحابك او الشباب اللي بتعرفهم بجيلك " ولنفرض انه العامل المادي متوفر " قادر انه يفتح بيت ويتحمل مسؤوليته اسبوع كامل ؟ وبده ينسى على كل الاشياء اللي بيعملها هلا مثلا الطلعات والسهرات ، وبده يلتزم بكل المناسبات الاجتماعية والزيارات ، ومسؤول عن كل اشي في البيت من الفه إل يائه ؟



طب ليش يا سوسن ما تعكسي الاية .... انتي بتقدري لو اعطيتك لوحدك اولاد تربيهم وانتي بسنك هاد وتأدي المناسبات الاجتماعية لوحدك وتبطلي تحضري المسلسل تبع الساعة 11 عشان ولادك نايمين وتصحي من ال6 عشان تفطريهم او توديهم عالحضانة وتلحقي جامعتك

هيك انا بحكي الرجل لما يتزوج كل هاي الامور اللي حكيتلك اياها بتكون فوق راسه لانه بكل بساطة الزوجة بتختبىء في ظل زوجها وما بتكون مسؤولة غير اعمال منزلية بسيطة والتربية وان كان جزء كبير منها للزوجة الا ان للرجل جزء فيها

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]انا بقصد بمتقاربه 

انو يكون اكثر فرق بين الزوجين سنتين بس

و اكثر من هيك لأ[/align]

----------


## الاء

> [align=center]انا بقصد بمتقاربه 
> 
> انو يكون اكثر فرق بين الزوجين سنتين بس
> 
> و اكثر من هيك لأ[/align]




صح لازم في تقارب يعني  5على الاقل

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					



ممكن يا غسان انت بتحكي بحكم شخصيتك واللي ممكن تكون بتختلف عن شخصيات الشباب بشكل عام 
انا بدي اسألك وانت على ابواب العشرين ، احكيلي كم واحد من اصحابك او الشباب اللي بتعرفهم بجيلك " ولنفرض انه العامل المادي متوفر " قادر انه يفتح بيت ويتحمل مسؤوليته اسبوع كامل ؟ وبده ينسى على كل الاشياء اللي بيعملها هلا مثلا الطلعات والسهرات ، وبده يلتزم بكل المناسبات الاجتماعية والزيارات ، ومسؤول عن كل اشي في البيت من الفه إل يائه ؟


سوسن برجع بأكد على حكيي انه الموضوع فردي ... مش كل الشباب بيطلع وبيسهر انا متأكد انه في شباب قادر على تحمل المسؤولية بشكل كامل بسن ال18  .. وكمان في شباب بسن ال30 ما بيقدروا يتحملوا اي مسؤولية ... والحكي كمان بينطبق على الصبايا  .. وكمان حتى الشباب الي بيطلع يسهر ويطش 80% منه وقت الجد هوه رجل بمعنى الكلمة 
  انا رأيك بحترمه ولكن هاذ رأيي ... وبتمنى اسمع المزيد من الاراء_

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]انا بقصد بمتقاربه 

انو يكون اكثر فرق بين الزوجين سنتين بس

و اكثر من هيك لأ[/align]

----------


## saousana

> طب ليش يا سوسن ما تعكسي الاية .... انتي بتقدري لو اعطيتك لوحدك اولاد تربيهم وانتي بسنك هاد وتأدي المناسبات الاجتماعية لوحدك وتبطلي تحضري المسلسل تبع الساعة 11 عشان ولادك نايمين وتصحي من ال6 عشان تفطريهم او توديهم عالحضانة وتلحقي جامعتك
> 
> هيك انا بحكي الرجل لما يتزوج كل هاي الامور اللي حكيتلك اياها بتكون فوق راسه لانه بكل بساطة الزوجة بتختبىء في ظل زوجها وما بتكون مسؤولة غير اعمال منزلية بسيطة والتربية وان كان جزء كبير منها للزوجة الا ان للرجل جزء فيها


مش شايفة المهمات لالي بتطلبها مستحيلة صحيح انه صعبة بس مش مستحيلة وكثير من بنات جيلي عملو هيك .. وقدوتي الاولى امي كانت في الجامعة وعندها انا ومها وكملت تعليمها وتعينت كمان 
وبعدين كيف كل الامور هاي بتكون فوق راسه ؟؟ يعني مثلا مش هو اللي رح ينيم الاولاد ولا هو اللي رح يصحيهم ويفطرهم " هاي بس لانه انت استخدمت هاد المثال " 
والاعمال المنزلية ابدا مش بسطية لانه انت ما عمرك جربتها ليوم واحد كيف لكل عمرك 
مسؤولية الرجل كبيرة بس مش بقدر مسؤولية الزوجة في بيت زرجها . 
انا بشوفها صعبة لوحد بالعشرين يترك اصحابه والسهرات والطلعات كل يوم ويضطر يرجع لبيته 
او انه يلتزم بكل المناسبات الاجتماعية " انتو يوم العيد بتطلع ارواحكم " كيف نجاح ، سفر واستقبال وتوديع

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> _
> 
> سوسن برجع بأكد على حكيي انه الموضوع فردي ... مش كل الشباب بيطلع وبيسهر انا متأكد انه في شباب قادر على تحمل المسؤولية بشكل كامل بسن ال18  .. وكمان في شباب بسن ال30 ما بيقدروا يتحملوا اي مسؤولية ... والحكي كمان بينطبق على الصبايا  .. وكمان حتى الشباب الي بيطلع يسهر ويطش 80% منه وقت الجد هوه رجل بمعنى الكلمة 
>   انا رأيك بحترمه ولكن هاذ رأيي ... وبتمنى اسمع المزيد من الاراء_


كلام صحيح 100 بالمية

----------


## غسان

_

سوسن بعد هل النقاش الطويل .... بصراحة ما اقتنعتي انه الموضوع بيعتمد على الشخص نفسه لا على جنسه ... صراحةً_

----------


## M7MD

يعني وصلنا لنقاش عقيم

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> _
> 
> سوسن برجع بأكد على حكيي انه الموضوع فردي ... مش كل الشباب بيطلع وبيسهر انا متأكد انه في شباب قادر على تحمل المسؤولية بشكل كامل بسن ال18  .. وكمان في شباب بسن ال30 ما بيقدروا يتحملوا اي مسؤولية ... والحكي كمان بينطبق على الصبايا  .. وكمان حتى الشباب الي بيطلع يسهر ويطش 80% منه وقت الجد هوه رجل بمعنى الكلمة 
>   انا رأيك بحترمه ولكن هاذ رأيي ... وبتمنى اسمع المزيد من الاراء_


[align=center]انت ورده و بتحكي زين العقل :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> يعني وصلنا لنقاش عقيم


[align=center]بجوز... :Bl (35): [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مش شايفة المهمات لالي بتطلبها مستحيلة صحيح انه صعبة بس مش مستحيلة وكثير من بنات جيلي عملو هيك .. وقدوتي الاولى امي كانت في الجامعة وعندها انا ومها وكملت تعليمها وتعينت كمان 
> وبعدين كيف كل الامور هاي بتكون فوق راسه ؟؟ يعني مثلا مش هو اللي رح ينيم الاولاد ولا هو اللي رح يصحيهم ويفطرهم " هاي بس لانه انت استخدمت هاد المثال " 
> والاعمال المنزلية ابدا مش بسطية لانه انت ما عمرك جربتها ليوم واحد كيف لكل عمرك 
> مسؤولية الرجل كبيرة بس مش بقدر مسؤولية الزوجة في بيت زرجها . 
> انا بشوفها صعبة لوحد بالعشرين يترك اصحابه والسهرات والطلعات كل يوم ويضطر يرجع لبيته 
> او انه يلتزم بكل المناسبات الاجتماعية " انتو يوم العيد بتطلع ارواحكم " كيف نجاح ، سفر واستقبال وتوديع


امك مكافحه ما شاء الله عليها (الله يخليلك اياها و يبارك بعمرها) :Icon31: 

سؤالي الك سوسن الان :Icon31: 

هل انتِ تؤيدي زواج البنت و هي في عمر 20او 20او 22 في الوقت الحالي؟؟؟ :Icon31:

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					



مش شايفة المهمات لالي بتطلبها مستحيلة صحيح انه صعبة بس مش مستحيلة وكثير من بنات جيلي عملو هيك .. وقدوتي الاولى امي كانت في الجامعة وعندها انا ومها وكملت تعليمها وتعينت كمان 
وبعدين كيف كل الامور هاي بتكون فوق راسه ؟؟ يعني مثلا مش هو اللي رح ينيم الاولاد ولا هو اللي رح يصحيهم ويفطرهم " هاي بس لانه انت استخدمت هاد المثال " 
والاعمال المنزلية ابدا مش بسطية لانه انت ما عمرك جربتها ليوم واحد كيف لكل عمرك 
مسؤولية الرجل كبيرة بس مش بقدر مسؤولية الزوجة في بيت زرجها . 
انا بشوفها صعبة لوحد بالعشرين يترك اصحابه والسهرات والطلعات كل يوم ويضطر يرجع لبيته 
او انه يلتزم بكل المناسبات الاجتماعية " انتو يوم العيد بتطلع ارواحكم " كيف نجاح ، سفر واستقبال وتوديع 


سوسن برجع بأكد على نقطة مهمة..  قد تكون مسؤولياتها  كزوجة اكبر ... ولكن هذا لا يعني ان قدرتها على تحمل المسؤولية اكبر _

----------


## saousana

> _
> 
> سوسن بعد هل النقاش الطويل .... بصراحة ما اقتنعتي انه الموضوع بيعتمد على الشخص نفسه لا على جنسه ... صراحةً_


بصراحة وما عندي اي مشكلة اني اعترف بالشي اللي بقتنع فيه 
ممكن انه في حالات فردية اثبتت عكس كلامي وانا معك في هاد الشي يعني هون بنقدر نحكي انه الموضوع شخصي وبيعتمد على الشخص نفسه 
وانا متأكدة انه في ناس عمرهم 18 سنة بيقدروا يفتحوا بيوت .. بس كم واحد يعني 10 ؟
يعني الغالبية العظمى منهم بينطبق عليهم اللي حكيته انا 
وانا معك انه في بنات بيوصل عمرها مش بس 30 وممكن اكثر ما بيكون عندها القدرة انه تدير بيت نص ساعة 
وبنشوف بواقعنا امثلة كبيرة .. بس كمان حالات فردية بتعتمد على شخصية البنت نفسها 
يعني نعمل تلخيص للكلام 
انا برأيي انه فرق العمر مهم للاسباب اللي حكيتها لاني مقتنعة فيها تماما وما بنيت حكمي على اشي عشوائي ، هاد بالاضافة لانه النساء بيهرموا قبل الرجال وهاد لاسباب كثير ممكن نناقشها بعدين 
طبعا العمر هاد بيأتي بعد عوامل اهم منها الدين والاخلاق وما الى ذلك 
وبعدها بيجي عامل مهم هو العامل المادي واللي مش ممكن نتغاظى عن اهميته

----------


## M7MD

> [align=center]انت ورده و بتحكي زين العقل[/align]


يا زلمة من الصبح و احنا بحكيلها هيك مش مقتنعة

----------


## الاء

اساس الزواج السليم 

الدين
التفاهم
الاخلاق
رضا الطرفين
الاخلاص
الصدق


واللله يوفقك الجميع

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة M7MD
					

يعني وصلنا لنقاش عقيم


لا على العكس ... نقاش جميل جدا .. كل واحد بيدافع عن رأيه وقناعاته بشكل منطقي وجميل 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee
					

[align=center]انت ورده و بتحكي زين العقل[/align]


تسلم_

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> _
> 
> سوسن برجع بأكد على نقطة مهمة..  قد تكون مسؤولياتها  كزوجة اكبر ... ولكن هذا لا يعني ان قدرتها على تحمل المسؤولية اكبر _


[align=center]كلام مزبوط :Icon31: 

صدقيني يا سوسن انو مسؤليات الزوج اكثر من الزوجه  :Icon31: 

بس الزوجه كمان واجباتها كثيرة  :Icon31: 

و بالنهايه كل واحد بيكمل الثاني :Icon31: [/align]

----------


## M7MD

> بصراحة وما عندي اي مشكلة اني اعترف بالشي اللي بقتنع فيه 
> ممكن انه في حالات فردية اثبتت عكس كلامي وانا معك في هاد الشي يعني هون بنقدر نحكي انه الموضوع شخصي وبيعتمد على الشخص نفسه 
> وانا متأكدة انه في ناس عمرهم 18 سنة بيقدروا يفتحوا بيوت .. بس كم واحد يعني 10 ؟
> يعني الغالبية العظمى منهم بينطبق عليهم اللي حكيته انا 
> وانا معك انه في بنات بيوصل عمرها مش بس 30 وممكن اكثر ما بيكون عندها القدرة انه تدير بيت نص ساعة 
> وبنشوف بواقعنا امثلة كبيرة .. بس كمان حالات فردية بتعتمد على شخصية البنت نفسها 
> يعني نعمل تلخيص للكلام 
> انا برأيي انه فرق العمر مهم للاسباب اللي حكيتها لاني مقتنعة فيها تماما وما بنيت حكمي على اشي عشوائي ، هاد بالاضافة لانه النساء بيهرموا قبل الرجال وهاد لاسباب كثير ممكن نناقشها بعدين 
> طبعا العمر هاد بيأتي بعد عوامل اهم منها الدين والاخلاق وما الى ذلك 
> وبعدها بيجي عامل مهم هو العامل المادي واللي مش ممكن نتغاظى عن اهميته


سوسن سؤال

هلأ شو العمر المناسب للشب لحتى يتزوج ؟؟

يعني 25 و 26 و 28 و 30 و 32 

و اعمار البنات المناسبة للزواج برأيك ؟

----------


## الاء

انا برايه عمر الشب المناسب  28 هيك بكون الشب خلص جامعه واشتغل وأمن حاله
والبنت 22-23

----------


## saousana

> امك مكافحه ما شاء الله عليها (الله يخليلك اياها و يبارك بعمرها)
> 
> سؤالي الك سوسن الان
> 
> هل انتِ تؤيدي زواج البنت و هي في عمر 20او 20او 22 في الوقت الحالي؟؟؟


الله يخليك  :Icon31: 
انا عن نفسي لا ما بأيد ، مش لاني ما يقدر اتحمل مسؤولية 
بس لاني ما بدي انشغل باشي غير دراستي في الوقت الحالي 
وانا مع مقولة كل اشي في وقت حلو بالتأكيد

----------


## saousana

> [align=center]كلام مزبوط
> 
> صدقيني يا سوسن انو مسؤليات الزوج اكثر من الزوجه 
> 
> بس الزوجه كمان واجباتها كثيرة 
> 
> و بالنهايه كل واحد بيكمل الثاني[/align]


الموضوع مش موضوع مقارنة ابدا 
لانه رح نوصل لطريق مسدود
كل واحد عنده واجبه المهم واللي لازم يعمله ويأديه في حياته 
بس القصة هل هو مستعد نفسيا وفكريا واخيرا ماديا على انه يقوم بواجبه ؟؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> الله يخليك 
> انا عن نفسي لا ما بأيد ، مش لاني ما يقدر اتحمل مسؤولية 
> بس لاني ما بدي انشغل باشي غير دراستي في الوقت الحالي 
> وانا مع مقولة كل اشي في وقت حلو بالتأكيد


يا عيني عليكي :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					



بصراحة وما عندي اي مشكلة اني اعترف بالشي اللي بقتنع فيه 
ممكن انه في حالات فردية اثبتت عكس كلامي وانا معك في هاد الشي يعني هون بنقدر نحكي انه الموضوع شخصي وبيعتمد على الشخص نفسه 
وانا متأكدة انه في ناس عمرهم 18 سنة بيقدروا يفتحوا بيوت .. بس كم واحد يعني 10 ؟
يعني الغالبية العظمى منهم بينطبق عليهم اللي حكيته انا 
وانا معك انه في بنات بيوصل عمرها مش بس 30 وممكن اكثر ما بيكون عندها القدرة انه تدير بيت نص ساعة 
وبنشوف بواقعنا امثلة كبيرة .. بس كمان حالات فردية بتعتمد على شخصية البنت نفسها 
يعني نعمل تلخيص للكلام 
انا برأيي انه فرق العمر مهم للاسباب اللي حكيتها لاني مقتنعة فيها تماما وما بنيت حكمي على اشي عشوائي ، هاد بالاضافة لانه النساء بيهرموا قبل الرجال وهاد لاسباب كثير ممكن نناقشها بعدين 
طبعا العمر هاد بيأتي بعد عوامل اهم منها الدين والاخلاق وما الى ذلك 
وبعدها بيجي عامل مهم هو العامل المادي واللي مش ممكن نتغاظى عن اهميته 



مشكورة سوسن .. نقاش جميل جدا .. لك مني اجمل تحية_

----------


## M7MD

> انا برايه عمر الشب المناسب  28 هيك بكون الشب خلص جامعه واشتغل وأمن حاله
> والبنت 22-23



اها

----------


## الاء

هههههههه

صح يا محمد

----------


## M7MD

> _
> 
> لا على العكس ... نقاش جميل جدا .. كل واحد بيدافع عن رأيه وقناعاته بشكل منطقي وجميل 
> 
> _



 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

> سوسن سؤال
> 
> هلأ شو العمر المناسب للشب لحتى يتزوج ؟؟
> 
> يعني 25 و 26 و 28 و 30 و 32 
> 
> و اعمار البنات المناسبة للزواج برأيك ؟


السن المناسب للشب بيبدا من 27 سنة 
البنات ممكن 21 او 22 يعني لما تخلص جامعة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> الموضوع مش موضوع مقارنة ابدا 
> لانه رح نوصل لطريق مسدود
> كل واحد عنده واجبه المهم واللي لازم يعمله ويأديه في حياته 
> بس القصة هل هو مستعد نفسيا وفكريا واخيرا ماديا على انه يقوم بواجبه ؟؟


[align=center]اكيد الزوج راح يكون مستعد  :Icon31: 

لعاد هو ليش تزوج :Icon31: [/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> السن المناسب للشب بيبدا من 27 سنة 
> البنات ممكن 21 او 22 يعني لما تخلص جامعة


100%

----------


## الاء

*صح هيك بكون الشب خلص دراسه واشتغل وبلش يأمن حاله 

والبنت خلصت من مسؤليه الدراسه*

----------


## saousana

> [align=center]اكيد الزوج راح يكون مستعد 
> 
> لعاد هو ليش تزوج[/align]


انا بحكي بشكل عام للطرفين
بما انه اكيد رح يكون مستعد ، بتتوقع 20 سنة بالنسبة للشب بتكون كافية انه يكون مستعد "بغض النظر عن المادة "؟

----------


## M7MD

> السن المناسب للشب بيبدا من 27 سنة 
> البنات ممكن 21 او 22 يعني لما تخلص جامعة


بتصور هاد سن مناسب 

بس سؤال 

عن اذا كان الفرق أكبر بكتير بكون زواج فاشل؟
 و شو الاسباب ؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اذا بغض النظر عن الماده , بتتفاوت بين كل شخص. 
لكن على العموم 25 مناسب

اما مع اخذ الماده بعين الاعتبار,,, 30

----------


## M7MD

> *صح هيك بكون الشب خلص دراسه واشتغل وبلش يأمن حاله 
> 
> والبنت خلصت من مسؤليه الدراسه*


خلصت دراسه و على شان تقعد باليت

----------


## الاء

> بتصور هاد سن مناسب 
> 
> بس سؤال 
> 
> عن اذا كان الفرق أكبر بكتير بكون زواج فاشل؟
>  و شو الاسباب ؟




ليش يكون فاشل ؟؟؟؟

احكيلي

----------


## الاء

> خلصت دراسه و على شان تقعد باليت



اكيييييييييييييييد لا

يعني درست عشان تقعد بليت 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

لازم تشتعل  حتا لو مو محتاجه

----------


## saousana

> بتصور هاد سن مناسب 
> 
> بس سؤال 
> 
> عن اذا كان الفرق أكبر بكتير بكون زواج فاشل؟
>  و شو الاسباب ؟


بكثير متلا كم 
يعني اقصى حد ممكن يكون مناسب 12 سنة 
اكثر من هيك بصير الفرق كبير وممكن يأدي الى فشل 
ليش ما بعرف

----------


## saousana

> اذا بغض النظر عن الماده , بتتفاوت بين كل شخص. 
> لكن على العموم 25 مناسب
> 
> اما مع اخذ الماده بعين الاعتبار,,, 30


20 يعني 20 برأيك عمار في شب عمره 20 بيقدر يتحمل مسؤولية ويكون مستعد على رأي خالد ؟

----------


## saousana

> خلصت دراسه و على شان تقعد باليت


ما اتوقع واحد بيوخد وحدة متعلمة مشان تقعد في البيت 
في الزمان هاد صعب 
الكل بده زوجته تكون موظفة مشان تساعده في مصاريف البيت 
بصراحة نيالها اللي بتقعد في البيت على رأيك شو بدها احسن من هيك شهادتها في ايدها ومتى ما بدها بتشتغل  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					



بكثير متلا كم 
يعني اقصى حد ممكن يكون مناسب 12 سنة 
اكثر من هيك بصير الفرق كبير وممكن يأدي الى فشل 
ليش ما بعرف 


اكثر من هيك بصير عموه  ... بصير صراع اجيال_

----------


## M7MD

> اكيييييييييييييييد لا
> 
> يعني درست عشان تقعد بليت 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> لازم تشتعل  حتا لو مو محتاجه



لاز م ؟
غريب ... على أي أساس ..  




> ما اتوقع واحد بيوخد وحدة متعلمة مشان تقعد في البيت 
> في الزمان هاد صعب 
> الكل بده زوجته تكون موظفة مشان تساعده في مصاريف البيت 
> بصراحة نيالها اللي بتقعد في البيت على رأيك شو بدها احسن من هيك شهادتها في ايدها ومتى ما بدها بتشتغل


شو فيها لو قعدت بالبيت ؟

----------


## M7MD

> _
> 
> اكثر من هيك بصير عموه  ... بصير صراع اجيال_



 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> _
> 
> اكثر من هيك بصير عموه  ... بصير صراع اجيال_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  اه هاد جواب ليش

----------


## saousana

> لاز م ؟
> غريب ... على أي أساس ..  
> 
> 
> 
> شو فيها لو قعدت بالبيت ؟


ما فيها اشي انا بحكيلك نيالها اللي بتقعد في البيت  :Db465236ff: 
وبما انه شهادتها معها فسلاحها بايدها بتشتغل متى ما بدها 
بس انا بتوقع انه ما حد هالايام بيحكي لموظفة ومتعلمة لا تشتغلي 
اعباء الحياة بدها مساهمة من الطرفين

----------


## غسان

_
يا سلام ... صار الموضوع.. الموضوع المميز .... 



_

----------


## M7MD

> ما فيها اشي انا بحكيلك نيالها اللي بتقعد في البيت 
> وبما انه شهادتها معها فسلاحها بايدها بتشتغل متى ما بدها 
> بس انا بتوقع انه ما حد هالايام بيحكي لموظفة ومتعلمة لا تشتغلي 
> اعباء الحياة بدها مساهمة من الطرفين


والله كلامك ذهب

أكيد هيك التفكير الصح 

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## saousana

> _
> يا سلام ... صار الموضوع.. الموضوع المميز .... 
> 
> 
> 
> _


بصراحة بيستاهل 
وعشي يا الاء صرتي من ورى نقاشنا العضو المتميز  :Db465236ff: 
بمزح معك مبروك الاء

----------


## M7MD

> بصراحة بيستاهل 
> وعشي يا الاء صرتي من ورى نقاشنا العضو المتميز 
> بمزح معك مبروك الاء


بتستاهل الاء

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> 20 يعني 20 برأيك عمار في شب عمره 20 بيقدر يتحمل مسؤولية ويكون مستعد على رأي خالد ؟


[align=center]انا ما حكيت بردودي 20 ابداً

انا بالنسبة الي انا شخصياً اصغر سن مناسب للزواج 25 

و للمرأة 24 [/align]

----------


## الاء

يعني انا طلعت مميزيه وموضعي مميز

((  يعني مميزه اكيد بدي احط مواضيع مميزه     :Db465236ff: ))  ((  بمززح ))

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> 20 يعني 20 برأيك عمار في شب عمره 20 بيقدر يتحمل مسؤولية ويكون مستعد على رأي خالد ؟


لا

----------


## M7MD

> يعني انا طلعت مميزيه وموضعي مميز
> 
> ((  يعني مميزه اكيد بدي احط مواضيع مميزه    ))  ((  بمززح ))



اه 

شايفة

----------


## M7MD

> [align=center]انا ما حكيت بردودي 20 ابداً
> 
> انا بالنسبة الي انا شخصياً اصغر سن مناسب للزواج 25 
> 
> و للمرأة 24 [/align]


مممم

المرأة على سن 25 أو 26 بتصير عانس 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> مممم
> 
> المرأة على سن 25 أو 26 بتصير عانس


لا تبالغ شو عانس 
لا مش مزبوط كلامك عاد كثير بنات بتختط وبتتزوج في هاد العمر

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مممم
> 
> المرأة على سن 25 أو 26 بتصير عانس


[align=center]اكيد لأ  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## M7MD

> لا تبالغ شو عانس 
> لا مش مزبوط كلامك عاد كثير بنات بتختط وبتتزوج في هاد العمر


مهو 3/4 البنات عوانس والله 

بس مو حاسين

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> مممم
> 
> المرأة على سن 25 أو 26 بتصير عانس


لا.. مش عانس.. لانه يا استاذ مفهوم و حد العنوسه زمان كان اقل من هيك واذا بتلاحظ حد العنوسه في زمنا زاد عن اول..

----------


## دموع الورد

> مممم
> 
> المرأة على سن 25 أو 26 بتصير عانس


انته بدك البنت تزوج على سن15 يعني مثل ايام زمان

اصلا سن الزواج المناسب سن 25 و 26 ولا انته بدك تتزوج وحده ما بتفهم بلعالم اشي

----------


## غسان

_
معلومة اكيدة ... سن الزواج حاليا في الاردن 

للشب 33 والبنت 27 _

----------


## دموع الورد

> _
> معلومة اكيدة ... سن الزواج حاليا في الاردن 
> 
> للشب 33 والبنت 27 _


هيك الصحيح

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> _
> معلومة اكيدة ... سن الزواج حاليا في الاردن 
> 
> للشب 33 والبنت 27 _


تمام وما في احسن من هيك

----------


## saousana

> _
> معلومة اكيدة ... سن الزواج حاليا في الاردن 
> 
> للشب 33 والبنت 27 _


مشكور على الاحصائيات عم غسان

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					



مشكور على الاحصائيات عم غسان 


 لا ولو واجبنا  ... قريتها بجريدة الرأي قبل فترة 

هي هيك ... بس بالنسبة الي المناسب

 للشب 27 -29 والبنت من 23 -25_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

براي انه الاسس الصحيح للزواج هو التفاهم وعدم الرغبه في عرض العضلات من كلا الطرفين  اما بالنسبة للثقافه اكيد لازم المستوى الثقافي  ومش التعليمي مهم كمان العمر يعني تقارب السن في اعتقادي مشكله كبيره خاصه في عصرنا هذا وفي النهايه كل زواج واله وضعه وقاعده الي ما بنقدر اطلاقا انه نعممها على الحالات الثانيه .

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _
> معلومة اكيدة ... سن الزواج حاليا في الاردن 
> 
> للشب 33 والبنت 27 _


 :SnipeR (13):

----------


## الاء

*وانا من رأييه اساس الزواج السليم

(( التفاهم بين الزوجين ورضا الطرفين عن بعض (( يعني ما يكون حدا مغصوب على حدا ))

تقارب في العمر ((  عشان يئدروا يفهموا بعض لن جيل عن جيل بتختلف أفكارهم ))

وانا من رايي العمر المناسب للزواج للبنت 24  بلكتير  والشب 28 هيك بكونوا فهمانين و واعين وغير هيك الشب بكون كون نفسه واعتمد على حاله وئادر يفتح بيت ويصرف عليه 

التعليم جزء اساسي في نجاح الزواج

الدين  ((  اهم شيئ في الزواج  لأن الي بكون متدين بخاف الله  ماراح  يعمل اشي يضر الطرف الاخر بلعكس راح يصونه ويحافظ عليه  ))

وأن من راييه البنت من هلاء تتعلم شغل البيت والطبخ وهاي الامور كلها عشان ما تتغلب بعدين 
وبنفس الوئت بتئدر تشتغل برا البيت ((  بس انها تعرف كيف تنظم وئتها )) واكيد كل بنت بتعرف كيف تنظم وئتها


مشكووورين للمشاركه الحلوووه*

----------


## ابو العبد

انا برأيي انه موضوع اساس الزواج موضوع نسبي , يختلف من شخص لأخر , حسب شخصية البنت او الشب...

انا برأيي مش مهم مصاري البنت بهمني اخلاقها وادبها وطبعا جمالها ...
اما مسألت العمر انا بفضل ما تكون صغيرة كثير يعني كحد اقصى تكون اصغرمني ب 3 سنوات..

----------


## الاء

مشكوورين للمرور

----------


## zain

انا بنظري اهم شي انهم بحبوا بعض ويعرفوا بعض من زمان والاحترام بينهم متبادل وازا[grade="32CD32 FF0000 008000 000000"] كان من الاقارب المعروفين أفضل لانه هلأ لا البنات ما الهم أمان ولا الشباب وبفكروا الزواج اشي عادي بلا مسوولية وخاصة للبنت ازا كانت فايعه وفجأة تنربط وانا بنت وبشوف كتير من هاي النمر يا حرام زوجها بكون معطيها الثقة والاحترام وهي ولا على بالها  عشان هيك انا بنظري يكونوا بعرفوا بعض كتير منيح ويعرف خاصة الشاب مين بده يجيب على بيته وتصير ام اولاده الشاب حتى لو كان فايع بنمسك بسهولة مو متل البنت والله يستر على بنات الامة العربية جميعا ويهديهم[/grade]

----------


## عُبادة

ليش مغلبين حالكو بشي حله موجود من 1400 سنة من احاديث نبوية صحيحة

قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏إذا أتاكم من ترضون خلقه ودينه فزوجوه إلا تفعلوا تكن فتنة في الأرض وفساد ‏ ‏عريض


عَنِ أَبي هُريرة رضيَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى عَنْهُ عَنِ النبيِّ صَلّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّم قال: " تُنْكحُ الْمَرْأَةُ لأرْبَعٍ: لمالها ولِحَسَبها ولِجَمَالها وَلدينها: فَاظْفَرْ بذاتِ الدِّينِ تَربَتْ يَدَاكَ " مُتّفَقٌ عَلَيْهِ


قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا يفرك مؤمن مؤمنة إن كره منها خلقا رضي منها آخر أو قال : غيره )

----------


## diyaomari

بالنسبة الي المرأة أفضل تكون اقل من الرجل باشياء كثيرة 

اقل من المستوى التعليمي المالي....................

مش لنقص موجود عند البنت او الشب لكن بكون افضل 

بلاش ندخل حالنا في صراعات وحوارات كثيرة ...........

يعني لو انا حاصل على ماستر في تخصص ما بفضل تكون البنت معها اقل مني 

بكالوريس (وبفضل تكون بعيدة عن تخصصي عشان ما نتهاوش في مواضيع العمل المشتركة)

وهاي بالنسبة للتعليم .....وبدي احكي للبنات ما يزعلو لانو هالحكي مش كره ولا اشي

بس الحقيقة هيك افضل ..........واذا ما عجبكم كلامي اعملوا تصويت...
والعمر كمان تكون اقل مني من (1-3)سنين  مش اكثر بالنسبة الي يعني ما باخذ وحدة 

من جيلي أو اكبر مني مع انو هاي الاشياء بتصير لذلك كلامي مو مسلّم به لكن هاد رأيي

----------


## الاء

تسلم على المشاركه الحلووه

----------


## drlovely

فية عدة مقومات لنجاح الزواج واولها التدين اذا احب الزوج الزوجة اتقى الله فيها واذا كرهها لم يغضب الله فيها 
ثانيا المستوى الاجتماعى حتى لا يسبب حساسيات بين الزوج والزوجة بسبب الفقر والغنى 
ثالثا التعليم مهم جدا حتى يخلق جو من الالفة ويفتح موضوعات بين الطرفين لجذب التوافق بينهم
رابعا العمر لا يكون فارق كبير بين الزوجين حتى لايكون هناك اختلاف اراء وتقارب في افكار الجيل
وهناك اسباب كثيرة اخرى ومنها تقبل الزوج والزوجة لهذا الزواج اصلا وعدم بنائه على اساس المصالح  :Icon15:

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة diyaomari  
_بالنسبة الي المرأة أفضل تكون اقل من الرجل باشياء كثيرة 

اقل من المستوى التعليمي المالي.................... 
مش لنقص موجود عند البنت او الشب لكن بكون افضل  
بلاش ندخل حالنا في صراعات وحوارات كثيرة ........... 
يعني لو انا حاصل على ماستر في تخصص ما بفضل تكون البنت معها اقل مني  
بكالوريس (وبفضل تكون بعيدة عن تخصصي عشان ما نتهاوش في مواضيع العمل المشتركة) 
وهاي بالنسبة للتعليم .....وبدي احكي للبنات ما يزعلو لانو هالحكي مش كره ولا اشي 
بس الحقيقة هيك افضل ..........واذا ما عجبكم كلامي اعملوا تصويت...

والعمر كمان تكون اقل مني من (1-3)سنين مش اكثر بالنسبة الي يعني ما باخذ وحدة  
من جيلي أو اكبر مني مع انو هاي الاشياء بتصير لذلك كلامي مو مسلّم به لكن هاد رأيي_


 انا اصادق على الكلام 100% صحيح وهاذا هوة الاسس السليمة للزواج الناجح

----------


## تيتو

أنا بنظري انو التفاهم و الحب والمودة و العطف و الحنان و الشعور بما يحصل للفتاة من الشاب وكذلك الشاب من الفتاة

----------


## Sc®ipt

ممممممممممم
اعتقد الثقة و التفاهم هم الأساس

----------


## ميتو

*[align=center][/align][you]جد موضوع كتير كتير حلو
بس عادي لو الشب تزوج بنت اكبر منه بسنه وهو بحبها كتير؟
انا بحكي انه عادي 


 
*

----------


## رموش حزينه

> *[align=center][/align]رموش حزينهجد موضوع كتير كتير حلو
> بس عادي لو الشب تزوج بنت اكبر منه بسنه وهو بحبها كتير؟
> انا بحكي انه عادي 
> 
> 
>  
> *


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## رموش حزينه

انا بالنسبه اللي الحب اساسي وطبعا حكي عباده صحيح 100% هالحكي موجود بالسنه وطبعا ع لسان الرسوول عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## nawayseh

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
ما هي في نظرك الأسس السليمة لزواج ناجح.
اكيد التوفيق من الله..لكن نفعل الاسباب..
اول شي ان الزوجين يكونان متفاهمين وغير مغصوبان على بعض مثل بعض الأمثال ولد العم لبنت العم وهكذا..كفايه تخلف!!
الاحترام بينهم وعدم فرض ارائهم على بعض..
ان يكونان مستعدان للزواج وتحمل كل ما يحدث بعده لأنهم مقبلين على حياة مختلفة..وتكوين اسرة جديدة..تكون صالحه بإذن الله..

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اول معيار هو انو العلاقه كامله تبنى على اساس الحب 
ويكون عندو اهم اشي دين وخلق عالي 
وفارق العمر بين 5-7 سنوات

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> اول معيار هو انو العلاقه كامله تبنى على اساس الحب 
> ويكون عندو اهم اشي دين وخلق عالي 
> وفارق العمر بين 5-7 سنوات


 
انو العلاقه تكون مبنيه عالحب هذا كلام مش مزبوط اللهم الا بعد الزاوج ممكن تصير هيك اما بالنسبه للعمر مش فارق  من سنه الا 3 سنوات بالكثير مش أكثر من هيك والمهم العلم والدين والخلق

----------

